# Canon 5d mark iii



## chinnably20 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi I do short films now I m buying canon 5d mark iii .Is that fine and Is using magic lantern app safe ? Pls guide me

Sent from my Micromax A300 using Tapatalk


----------



## paigew (Jan 23, 2016)

I use 5d mark iii for my films and it works great. Not sure what magic lantern app is. Sorry.


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 23, 2016)

paigew said:


> I use 5d mark iii for my films and it works great. Not sure what magic lantern app is. Sorry.



http://www.magiclantern.fm


----------

